# Where to find Field Rules?



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Click Here

Follow the link above and scroll down to page 49. You'll find most of your answers in there.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SEC said:


> Does anyone know where to find the official shooting rules for Field?
> 
> I am mainly looking for the "official" rules on shooting shooting order. Meaning...what order do you shoot the birdie targets (bottom up/top down), which target does each person shoot on a fan, how are you supposed to rotate shooting order as your move through the course...etc?
> 
> Thank you


NFAA.org for the complete guide on Field archery in all its forms

Birdie targets can be shot from top to bottom OR bottom to top - doesn't matter. 

On the 35 Fan in the Field round, everyone will shoot 1 arrow from each of the 4 locations. The 2 stakes on the left will be shot at the left target, the 2 stakes on the right will be shot at the right target. It does not matter which stake you start at as long as every archer shoots one arrow from each stake as the correct target. During the Hunter round there should be 4 targets for the 28 & 32 yd fans. Same procedure as above is followed EXCEPT the first line (2 archers) shoot the bottom targets and the 2nd line (2 archers) shoot the top line. IF you are shooting 4 wide, the it should be decided upon at the very FIRST target who will be considered first line and who second.

You always change side and order at targets 1 and 15. This is NOT the first and fifteenth target you shoot BUT targets numbers 1 & 15.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Some of what Lee mentioned is in the book on page 45, under Outdoor Shooting Rules.

Outdoor Shooting Rules:
1. Archers shoot in groups of not less than 3 or more than 6; 4 to be the preferred number. No
group of less than 3 shall turn in an official score.
2. By mutual agreement the foursome shall decide which two shall shoot from which side of
the shooting stake.
2.1 On targets 1 and 15 the archers shall change their order of shooting. Those who
shot first shall shoot last and those who shot last shall shoot first. Those archers
who had been shooting from the right side shall shoot from the left side and those
who had been shooting from the left side shall shoot from the right side. If you shot
bottom targets you will switch to the top and if you shot top you will switch to the
bottom.
2.2 The archer must straddle an imaginary shooting line, which is marked by the
distance stake and parallel to the target face, while shooting the required arrows.
No archer may advance to the target until all arrows have been shot by the group,
except for yardages that are 32 yards or less and when there are more than four
archers in a group on 35 cm. targets or smaller. Archers may elect to shoot at a
clean target after all previous shooters in the group have shot and had their arrows
scored.
3. When shooting at butts with multiple target faces, the first 2 shooters will shoot the bottom
target faces. When target faces are placed side by side (i.e. 50 cm.) the archer on the left
will shoot the left target face; the archer on the right will shoot the right target face. On fan
positions the same applies, except each archer will shoot two arrows at each target. Any
arrow striking the wrong target shall be considered a miss and may not be re-shot.
3.1 20 cm. Targets will be shot vertically. The shooter may elect to shoot top to bottom
in order or bottom to top in order.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

SEC said:


> Does anyone know where to find the official shooting rules for Field?
> 
> I am mainly looking for the "official" rules on shooting shooting order. Meaning...what order do you shoot the birdie targets (bottom up/top down), which target does each person shoot on a fan, how are you supposed to rotate shooting order as your move through the course...etc?
> 
> Thank you


This will get you started...and you can find all the infor you need by scrolling around and reading to your heart's content.
http://nfaa-archery.org/field/styles.cfm

On the "bunny (Birdie) target", you have your choice of VERTICAL row of targets. You can shoot bottom to top IN ORDER, or Top to Bottom (IN ORDER). Most of us choose to shoot the BOTTOM spot first and move UP (IN ORDER), so that you aren't shooting so steep downwards on the 20' shot.

On the fans, you shoot ONE arrow from each of the 4 blocks. If there are two target faces, then two shots, one from each from the two left blocks are shot into the left target, and the remaining two shots, one from each block are shot at the right target.

Groups select who shoots top (and left vs right) and who shoots bottom targets for the first 14 target set. Those on the bottom will shoot FIRST. After 14 targets, then shooters that were on the Bottom left, will now shoot TOP RIGHT faces and shoot 2nd. Those that were on the top, will now shoot first and change their "assigned" target from left to right or right to left.

Some courses are set so that you can shoot 4 shooters all at once, but the left vs right and the top vs. bottom target "assignment" for the 14-target set still holds. You will still change from bottom to top and left to right (or vice-versa) after 14 targets.

Shooting the wrong target face will cost you a ZERO. Shooting two arrows from a stake on a fan or walkup, can really cost you a bunch! First off, that second arrow from the same block...is a ZERO. If you don't skip the next block and shoot from that one and continue...all the arrows shot are from the wrong stake and score as ZEROES...and, if you shoot a 5th arrow....you lose yet another point.

Gotta pay attention during field/hunter rounds of which block you are on, and which face you need to be shooting at, ha. Not a big deal, really, as long as you don't spend more time kibitzing than paying attention to YOUR shooting.

Personally, I would like to see the rules of order changed completely in order to simplify things. Since most tournaments are not shot on just ONE single 14-target unit, and especially the Sectionals and Nationals are NEVER shot where you shoot the same 14-target unit TWICE around...I would like to see it changed to where the "GROUP" makes a decision on who shoots where...that is, Top or bottom, left or right...and you, as the shooter STAYS THERE the entire 28 target set.
I know there are those that would say that you could get stuck with a "disadvantage" by having to shoot top target all day....but, hey, sometimes the BOTTOM target is a "disadvantage" too.

That is to say, I would like to see it _changed to_: PICK IT and FORGET IT...shoot at the SAME target positioning for the round...if yours is TOP/LEFT...you stay there for the entire 28 targets...and whatever you do...don't shoot TOP/RIGHT, or BOTTOM anywhere! The only variance might be with those wider fan targets, where you do need to shoot two in the left side and two in the right side to keep from crashing yours and other person's arrows.

Hope this helps,
Tom D. (field14)


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

field14 said:


> After 14 targets, then shooters that were on the Bottom left, will now shoot TOP RIGHT faces and shoot 2nd. Those that were on the top, will now shoot first and change their "assigned" target from left to right or right to left.


Just to clarify, the rules state that you change these positions at targets 1 & 15, not after 14 targets. So if you shotgun start and happen to start on #12, you'll change positions after just 3 targets when you hit #15 (or #1 if shooting the same 14 twice).


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPE said:


> Just to clarify, the rules state that you change these positions at targets 1 & 15, not after 14 targets. So if you shotgun start and happen to start on #12, you'll change positions after just 3 targets when you hit #15 (or #1 if shooting the same 14 twice).


What JPE said!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

there's also Stickys' sticky at the top of Field Forum, for those that aren't seeing the above posts and links...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> there's also Stickys' sticky at the top of Field Forum, for those that aren't seeing the above posts and links...


Dang SP, when I saw you on this thread I was sure it would be a warning to "shoot the same target on the 15-14 walk up".


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang SP, when I saw you on this thread I was sure it would be a warning to "shoot the same target on the 15-14 walk up".




```

```
and a couple of others tooooo !!!!.... :tongue:..... a "21" ain't all that with a bunch of zero's to bring you down to reality !!!! 


and i'm using piins !!!!!!!!!!...heheheeeee... how's that for focusing on the shot, and forgetting the format;..... i'm liking 
Tomcats' proposition_ a lot_.. !!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> and a couple of others tooooo !!!!.... :tongue:..... a "21" ain't all that with a bunch of zero's to bring you down to reality !!!!
> ...


Oh just go ahead and admit it - you had your mind on that 2 day total crispie. Either that or my great shooting on Sun was intimidating you.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh just go ahead and admit it - you had your mind on that 2 day total crispie. Either that or my great shooting on Sun was intimidating you.




```

```
that it was Prag..!! in theory the 22 point surplus would have been " in 'yalls'-face-braggin' rights " ......... but rules are rules, and i got no objections,... but that one point deficit shure hurts a whole bunch !!....:shade::tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> that it was Prag..!! in theory the 22 point surplus would have been " in 'yalls'-face-braggin' rights " ......... but rules are rules, and i got no objections,... but that one point deficit shure hurts a whole bunch !!....:shade::tongue:


Just like a "no X 20" is better than a "3 X 19", my 1 point 2 day total is much better than you beating me by 20+ (if you had shot the correct target*S*)


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just like a "no X 20" is better than a "3 X 19", my 1 point 2 day total is much better than you beating me by 20+ (if you had shot the correct target*S*)




```

```
yuppp....:crutch::crutch:.... a bunch of pinwheel zero's still score the same !!..heheheheheeeeeee....


----------

